# Can I get 3 HD-DVRs from Dish? (switching from DirecTv)



## jjanthony (Mar 1, 2008)

I promise I've spent an hour searching the forums for an answer, and I've called Dish customer service and can't get a straight answer...here's what I want to know:

I am a long time DirecTv subscriber and have 3 HDTVs each with it's own HD-TiVo with dual tuners (HR10-250). So I have 6 tuners with DirecTv through a multi-switch. I have zero interest in switching to DirecTvs new DVRs...won't give up 2 tuners with 2 live buffers.

In order to make the switch to Dish, I would want 3 dual-tuner DVRs, it looks like 3 ViP612s. I know I can get 2 DVRs with no problem (with a $99 upgrade fee). Can I get a 3rd? Is it even possible to run more than 4 tuners? I can't seem to find any information on if Dish even supports more than 4 tuners. If I can get a 3rd, is it another upgrade fee, or will I have to buy it? 

Thanks for the time.

John


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jjanthony said:


> I promise I've spent an hour searching the forums for an answer, and I've called Dish customer service and can't get a straight answer...here's what I want to know:
> 
> I am a long time DirecTv subscriber and have 3 HDTVs each with it's own HD-TiVo with dual tuners (HR10-250). So I have 6 tuners with DirecTv through a multi-switch. I have zero interest in switching to DirecTvs new DVRs...won't give up 2 tuners with 2 live buffers.
> 
> ...


A residential system will support up to 12 receivers, so yes, the system can easily support 3 612's.
As a new customer, you probably could get 2 leased, but would have to purchase the 3rd.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Make that 6 receivers on a residential acct, if all are dual-tuner that gives you 12 tuners. Chicago's HD locals and RSN are on 129°, so you want the Dish 1000.2 which has an integrated DishPro Plus switch with 3 outputs for 3 dual-tuner receivers. You will have to purchase any receivers that take you over the 4 leased tuner limit.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Might go with 2 leased 722's and then purchase 1 612 for the bigger hard drive


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Make that 6 receivers on a residential acct, if all are dual-tuner that gives you 12 tuners. Chicago's HD locals and RSN are on 129°, so you want the Dish 1000.2 which has an integrated DishPro Plus switch with 3 outputs for 3 dual-tuner receivers. You will have to purchase any receivers that take you over the 4 leased tuner limit.


I guess I don't understand the difference....receivers/tuners. 
Boba...is it a hardware restriction, or a account restriction imposed by DISH?

Currently, my 5 receivers (722; 2-622; 510; 211), four of which are dual-tuner receivers, occupy 5 output ports on my 2 trunked DPP44's. Shortly, I'll be adding a 612, which will occupy the sixth output port, leaving 2 open/available. All of my dual-tuner receivers use only one DPP44 output, and then split the SAT1/SAT2 using the DPP Separator.

When I add the 612, I will have 6 receivers/11 tuners. What would restrict me from adding 2 more receivers (dual or not) to the remaining open output ports on my second DPP44, taking the total to 8 receivers?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Ken Green said:


> What would restrict me from adding 2 more receivers (dual or not) to the remaining open output ports on my second DPP44, taking the total to 8 receivers?


Nothing would prevent you from connecting them to the DPP44 and they would display channel 101 just fine. DISH doesn't allow more than 6 receivers on a residential account so you wouldn't be able to activate programming on them. Generally, they don't allow more than 4 leased tuners on an account but there have been exceptions to that. I don't recall exceptions to the 6 receiver limit.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

CABill said:


> Nothing would prevent you from connecting them to the DPP44 and they would display channel 101 just fine. DISH doesn't allow more than 6 receivers on a residential account so you wouldn't be able to activate programming on them. Generally, they don't allow more than 4 leased tuners on an account but there have been exceptions to that. I don't recall exceptions to the 6 receiver limit.


Thanks Bill, I got it now


----------



## jjanthony (Mar 1, 2008)

Ken Green said:


> A residential system will support up to 12 receivers, so yes, the system can easily support 3 612's.
> As a new customer, you probably could get 2 leased, but would have to purchase the 3rd.


Thanks to everyone that has set me somewhat straight. I figured I would have to buy a 3rd Vip612, but then I see online Dish retailers offering 1 Vip722 and 2 Vip 612s for $198 in fees for new subscribers. Any issue with ordering through guys like satellitesales.com ?

Thanks again.

John


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ken Green said:


> I guess I don't understand the difference....receivers/tuners.


The terms have been used interchangeably, box=receiver=tuner, but since the introduction of the 721 that box/receiver can contain more than 1 tuner. Also the rules of the Dish lease plan counts the tuners in the boxes, so 2 dual-tuners or a dual-tuner and 2 singles or 4 singles all get you to the max 4 leased tuners even though there are 2, 3 or 4 receivers.


> Boba...is it a hardware restriction, or a account restriction imposed by DISH?


He hasn't weighed in on this thread yet, but is welcome to . It's an acct restriction of 4 leased tuners and 6 receivers whether leased or owned. The hardware can support 24 receivers from a single Dish 500 (DP Quad to 2 chains of 3 DP34 (24 tuner) or DPP44 (48 tuner) switches).


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

tyvm, Charles


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

From what I have read it is possible to lease 3 of the dual tuner HD DVR's. But for those that have been able to do it they have contacted [email protected]. Explain that you are coming over from D* and have 3 HDTV's. Give that a try before going to the on line sales site.


----------



## sathq (Apr 5, 2006)

I sell dish on occassion so I called retail services to clear up this question. You can get 3 hd-dvrs as a new customer. 722,612,612 is an allowable configuration. The 722 is free. Each additional 612 is $99.

There still is the four tuner limit on leased receivers. However, since the 612 outputs to one tv, they consider a one tuner receiver under their promotions. 

There have been some grumblings about the HDMI connection flaking out in some other threads. Seems to be software related. Keep component cables handy. Also, plug in a phone line or internet to the 722 to save $5/mnth. Hope this helps.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

jjanthony said:


> I promise I've spent an hour searching the forums for an answer, and I've called Dish customer service and can't get a straight answer...here's what I want to know:
> 
> I am a long time DirecTv subscriber and have 3 HDTVs each with it's own HD-TiVo with dual tuners (HR10-250). So I have 6 tuners with DirecTv through a multi-switch. I have zero interest in switching to DirecTvs new DVRs...won't give up 2 tuners with 2 live buffers.
> 
> ...


Dish didn't give me any trouble. When I signed up six months ago, I leased a 722 and 625. Then purchased two 722s


----------

